# Microsoft Shared\OFFICE11\MSOXMLMF.DLL is not a valid Windows image.



## dadgreer (Apr 12, 2008)

c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE11\MSOXMLMF.DLL is not a valid Windows image.

This is the message I keep getting. Where do I start to fix this?


----------

